# Frage zum Thema ISDN, Analog und mehreren Rufnummern, bei Arcor



## Sash (15. Juni 2009)

huhu..
hab da mal eine wichtige frage zum thema rufnummerverteilung bei analogen geräten..
wie ich schon in anderen threads erwähnte sind wir umgezogen, und wir hatten vorher isdn + dsl 6000, dazu ein passendes isdn telefon, gigaset s irgendwas, nur ein mobilteil. 
so nun sind wir nach bochum umgezogen, arcor hat alles schön digital ausgebaut, und es gibt kein isdn mehr.. also man hat nur noch ein modem wo man per netzwerk seine rechner anschliesst und oben drauf 3 analoge telefonbuchsen für analoge telefone. nun hab ich den tarif erstmal auf diesen comfort umgestellt, 3 rufnummern und dsl 6000. wir wollen auch wenigstens 3 oder 4 telefone betreiben, also müßte ich mir nun ein neues set holen, also ein analoges telefon (basis) mit mehreren mobilteilen dazu.. kann ich überhaupt denen eine andere rufnummer zuteilen? oder ist das im modem festzulegen welcher anschluss welche nummer bekommt? dann müßte ich mir ja mehrere telefone (basisstationen) holen und die unterschiedlich zu weisen.. die frau von arcor meinte ich könnte auch für 40€ ein neues modem bestellen was auch isdn anschlüße hat..
nur lohnt sich das? ich mein einmal die 40 euro, und dann noch für mein gigaset s irgendwas nochmal geld ausgeben für 2-3 weitere mobilteile, wo ich nichtmal weiß obs dafür noch welche gibt, ist ca 3-4j alt. oder eben das modem behalten und neue analoge holen.. also was könnt ihr mir empfehlen und welche möglichkeiten hab ich bei der rufnummervergabe bei analogen telefonen? bei isdn konnte ich ja im mobilteil alles richtig zuweisen....
danke schonmal..


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2009)

ich vermute, dass du am modem pro buchse einstellen kannst, auf welche nummer ein dort angeschlossenes telefon reagieren soll. so ähnlich wie bei ner ISDN-box, an die man analoge geräte anschließt. 

was _vielleicht _geht: an buchse A machst ein schnurlostelefon mit 2 mobilteilen. du stellst ein, dass buchse A bei 3 nummern klingeln soll, also klingeln dann auch alle 2 mobilteile bei ALLEN 3 nummern, weil deren station ja an buchseA angeschlossen ist. was aber nicht gehen dürfte ist, dass von den 2 mobilteilen eines nur auf die erste und das andere nur auf die zweite und dritte nummer reagieren soll. 

so oder so: das hat dann eher was mit modem&co zu tun, nicht mit dem anbieter.

wieviele nummern hat arcor euch denn zugeteilt? das ganze is ja auch kein normales telefonieren mehr, sondern VoIP, also internettelefonie.


----------



## Sash (15. Juni 2009)

jo ist es. und wir haben dann 3 nummern.. oder drei weitere? wie auch immer, 3 reichen. also wäre die sauberste lösung immer noch das isdn telefon?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2009)

du meinst ein modem/router, an das man ISDN-telefone anschließen kann? da kann ich dir nicht sagen, ob das funktioniert. weil die nummer halt "technisch" kein ISDN sind. es kann sein, dass du auch da pro nummer wirklich eine eigene basis brauchst.

vlt. mal die anleitung von so nem teil besorgen


----------



## Sash (15. Juni 2009)

glaub ich werd da morgen mal anrufen.. danke dir..
wenn hier jemand erfahrung damit hat, ich meine so selten ist das ja nicht, bitte melden...


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juni 2009)

zusammenfassend: du würdest also gerne EINE basisstation (ISDN) anschließen, an diese station mehrere mobilteile anmelden, die aber auf unterschiedliche nummern reagieren, korrekt? und als du noch "echtes" ISDN hattest, ging das auch?

nur damit jeder es nachvollziehen kann


----------



## Sash (16. Juni 2009)

jupp genau. wobei die frage ist, wie geht das mit analogen telefonen? oder ob das überhaupt möglich ist bei analogen..


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juni 2009)

das geht analog IMHO auf keinen fall, das müßte ja die basistation dann können, dass die mehrere nummern verwalten kann. aus "sicht" der station ist da ein anschluss, und da kommt ein anruf rein, und das mal mit nummer A, mal mit B, mal mit C... das is bei analog aber nicht vorgesehen, dass die station dann getrennt an ein mobilteil nur nummer A-anriufe weiterleitet und an ein anderesnur nummer-B-anrufe. 

du kannst zwar vermutlich das modem so einrichten, dass EINE station auch bei zB 3 nummern klingelt, aber dass dann wiederum je nach nummer nur ein bestimmtes mobilteil klingelt, wird wohl nicht gehen. und wenn, dann muss das in der anleitung des telefons zu finden sein. 

FALLS das bei einem analogen modell geht, wäre zudem sowieso "besetzt", sobald dann einer schon über die andere nummer telefoniert. 

das alles sind ja die vorteile von ISDN, dass man mit einer ISDN-telefonanlage a) 2 leitungen gleichzeitig telefonieren kann und b) zum beispiel mobilteil A bei nummer 1+2 klingeln soll, mobilteil B nur bei nummer 2 und das fax bei 1,2 und 3. dafür muss man dann eben auch ISDN haben - und so ne ISDN-bnox von arcor, da weiß ich eben nicht, ob die wirklich ISDN "simuliert", oder ob die ganz simpel nur nen adapter eingebaut hat, mit dem man ISDN-telefone zwar benutzen kann, aber ohne die ganzen ISDN-features.


auch ein problem wäre btw, wenn du mehrere nummern an EINE buchse zuteilen würdest: woher "weiß" das telefon/das modem, dass du - wenn DU jemanden anrufst - nun per nummer A oder B oder C anrufen willst? dein gegenüber bekommt ja ggf. eine der nummern dann angezeigt ^^

bei einer analogen lösung musst du wohl für jede nummer ne eigene basisstation haben, wenn wirklich ein mobilteil A nur bei EINER nummer klingeln soll.


----------



## Sash (17. Juni 2009)

so hatte mich mal auf der hp von arcor durchgeklickt und sowas wie eine anleitung zu den beiden modems (600er und 800er) gefunden. und so ist es auch.. ich kann über den pc mit der ip des modems drauf zugreifen und jede buchse bestimmen welche nummer da durchkommen soll. und welche nr rausgehen soll, wenn ich mit der oder dieser buchse rauswähl. die 800er hat analoge und auch isdn anschlüße. dort kann ich auch im modem bestimmen welche anschlußbuchse welche nummer bekommt. auch beim isdn. ABER wenn ich eine basisstation an der isdn buchse hab, weiß ich immer noch nicht ob es dann möglich ist in den mobilteilen die nummer auszuwählen, was ja isdn eigentlich können sollte.. nur da man ja im vorfeld bereits im modem die nummer bestimmt.. ich glaub ich werd da mal anrufen und die 800er bestellen. dann schliesse ich einfach alle telefone an die wir haben, 2 analoge und ein isdn. verteil da die nummern und gut.. fürs isdn gigaset hol ich noch ein 2. mobilteil für mich oben, das man auch hausintern schnell anrufen kann.. gott was für ein aufstand....


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2009)

ja, da bleibt nur: ausprobieren. 

die fragen sind halt: 

- is die ISDN-buchse einfach nur ein konverter, damit ein ISDN-telefon geht, oder bietet die buchse wirklich auch ISDN-funktionen?
- kannst du pro buchse beim RAUStelefonieren nur EINE nummer festlegen? 

ich mein: wenn du eh ein ISDN-telefon schon besitzt wäre es so oder so vermutlich besser/preiswerter, wenn du das modem mit ISDN nimmst, als wenn du ein rein analoges nimmst und dann noch mind. ein telefon dazukaufen musst.


----------



## Sash (17. Juni 2009)

wie ich das verstanden hab kann ich auch mehrere, oder alle nummer auf eine buchse legen. nur ob das ding nun richtig alle dsl funktionen unterstützt, ka..


----------

